# Retroeclairage Clavier PBook Ne Fonctionne Plus



## Jouflu (8 Février 2006)

Mon PB 17" acheté en Septembre focntinnait très bien jusque là.
Mais depuis la mise à jour 10.4.4 le retroeclairage du clavier ne marche plus.
QQ un a une idée  ?  

Please Help !!


----------



## Pomme (8 Février 2006)

Jouflu a dit:
			
		

> Mon PB 17" acheté en Septembre focntinnait très bien jusque là.
> Mais depuis la mise à jour 10.4.4 le retroeclairage du clavier ne marche plus.
> QQ un a une idée  ?
> 
> Please Help !!



Peut-être que tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil dans les "préférences système" dans la rubrique " dans la rubrique "clavier et souris", avec un peu de chance tu as une case pour réactiver l'éclairage clavier...sinon, bienvenue au club,car mon Powerbook a "perdue" cette fonction et maintenant il s'éteint en même temps que quand je coupe la lumière...  à 2000 euros le bestiau, merci Apple!


----------



## Jouflu (9 Février 2006)

Merci Pomme je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde mac et j'ai juste pas vu la fonction. 
Ca marche ! merci


----------



## Pomme (9 Février 2006)

Et bah de rien!   Très heureux que tout refonctionne de ton coté, à plus!


----------



## nina (26 Février 2006)

et on ne peut rien faire ??? 
Apple ne bronche pas ? 
pas de solution ? 

je suis dans le même cas (cas) : plus de lumière sous mes doigts.


----------

